# Is there any long term visa for self employed?



## stanny (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am currently in the EU on the Schengen visa and would love to live in Spain long term. I have a successful business back home which I manage over the internet and I live all over the world doing so. I do not intend to "work" in Spain so I won't be needing any work permit and such. Do I have any options for a self employed like myself to get a long term visa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stanny said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently in the EU on the Schengen visa and would love to live in Spain long term. I have a successful business back home which I manage over the internet and I live all over the world doing so. I do not intend to "work" in Spain so I won't be needing any work permit and such. Do I have any options for a self employed like myself to get a long term visa?


you are from Malaysia?

I don't know if we have anyone on the forum who would know for sure, but I don't think there is such a visa

the best thing to do would be to contact Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Home


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stanny said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently in the EU on the Schengen visa and would love to live in Spain long term. I have a successful business back home which I manage over the internet and I live all over the world doing so. *I do not intend to "work" in Spain so I won't be needing any work permit and such*. Do I have any options for a self employed like myself to get a long term visa?


It doesn't work like that. Wherever you are seen to be resident, spending the majority of your time, is where the authorities - in your case Spain - would tax you for your worldwide income and make you contribute to health and social security, regardless of where your business is based. So you are actually seen to be working in Spain, and work or business visa will be required. No-work, long-stay visa is for retirees relying on pensions and investment income. You may still have tax liability in Malaysia, but you won't be taxed twice on the same income if the two countries have a double taxation relief agreement. 

Your first port of call is your nearest Spanish consulate, visa section.


----------

